# Baby update!!!!!



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Here's the second clutch. all 4 weeks old. 2 are 4 weeks and a few days the youngest 4 weeks and 2 days. 
There so sweet. The oldest I believe is a boy but the spots on the wing are still there but vey very very very lightly visible. So maybe girl. Same with the other normal. Pied no clue. But darn near symmetrical. I will have my saddle back SOON lmao. 
Here we go.











The oldest above. Those eyes will sink your soul. He/she is so so freaking adorable. This will be the hardest to part with.  








This is the pied obviously lol  
(this is for you 4birdsnc lol) 








The youngest. Split pied. The older has no tick spots. So exciting


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

omgosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love them, i haven't seen any like these available in my area


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou! I like having unique babies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow they are so gorgeous


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou. Love the holloween siggy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank-you


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are so beautiful


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww... absolutely gorgeous! And you're right about those eyes!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

They are beautiful, especially the pied!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are so pretty ! Good work !


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I absolutely have no clue but I always think this is fun... I'm going to guess girl, boy, girl, in the order of the pictures.  Just based on the eyes. My girl Hetty has huge round eyes and so far my baby girls have had them too. I know this means nothing at all... lol Just having fun with a guess.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

they are really pretty birds!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> I absolutely have no clue but I always think this is fun... I'm going to guess girl, boy, girl, in the order of the pictures.  Just based on the eyes. My girl Hetty has huge round eyes and so far my baby girls have had them too. I know this means nothing at all... lol Just having fun with a guess.



Me too! I like doing this. My guess will be the same!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous...I say boy, girl, girl in order of the pictures (only because I really want the pied to be a girl lol.)


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Gorgeous...I say boy, girl, girl in order of the pictures (only because I really want the pied to be a girl lol.)


I want the Pied to be a boy... I want it to fill out my flock... I am one male short. That one would be split to Lutino too... so I really want it to be a male.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

We shall find out soon!


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

omg!!!!!! how did u get those mutations??


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful babies - I am partial to that youngest split pied.... want to send her here???


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

luffy3001 said:


> omg!!!!!! how did u get those mutations??


Father is wf split pied and lutino
Mother is wf pied 

Fathers parents are wf lutino hen and normal spit lutino and wf. 
Mothers parents are wf split pied and father was pied split lutino and wf 

That's as far as I know.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

ok tyvm! awsome birds by the way!! my guess is u will have both wf will be females and 1 split white will be male and the other will be female just a wild guess but would be cool if i was right lol


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Beautiful babies - I am partial to that youngest split pied.... want to send her here???



If I could five out the shipping ordeal I'd love to!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

luffy3001 said:


> ok tyvm! awsome birds by the way!! my guess is u will have both wf will be females and 1 split white will be male and the other will be female just a wild guess but would be cool if i was right lol


Oh no. Don't tell 4birdsnc that. Lmao.


----------

